# Countdown to the Baileigh $1,600 contest / givaway here on woodworkingtalk.com



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey guys and gals, Shane here,

As many of you know Baileigh is now a paid sponsor here on the site. (nice place you have here) To kick things off we will be having a contest / givaway of $1,600 to be spent on anything on our website.

http://wood.baileighindustrial.com/

This is just a "feeler" thread to see what kind of crowd we have here. What type of contest would you like to see? 

(We typicaly do not like blind drawings, we like the contestants to have work a little for such a large donation.)

In the past we have had:

best build contests
most deserving contests
why should we pick you contests
make us laugh using wood contets

Some other ideas to kick around:

"make the best entry with crappy tools" contest
"me and my kids built this" contest
"teach a new woodworking tip or trick" contest
"most outside of the box" woodworking contest


There are many option and the goal here is to have fun with it and get everyone involved.
The winner will be voted in by the rest of the forum in a poll at the end of the contest. The winner will do a nice write up on the machine they pick and post picks and a youtube video on the site.

All for the love of woodworking!

Please reply with some ideas as we want to cater to the crowd here.

30 day contest, 1 week of voting, 1 big party! :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I love games, contests, and having fun. This could be something members will enjoy. Not to be a party pooper, but it seems like it's something to just draw attention to your website. I hope I'm wrong.









 







.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

That sounds like a very generous opportunity. Personally, I am a fan of the, "Make the best thing with the crappiest tools" contest, but all look like fun to participate in. Is this going to be a winner take all kind of thing or would there be tiered winnings for 2nd/3rd/etc? I look forward to this--whatever it is!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

I also like the "make something with the crappiest tools" idea. I can easily participate in that contest :yes:


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> I love games, contests, and having fun. This could be something members will enjoy. Not to be a party pooper, but it seems like it's something to just draw attention to your website. I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does it matter if it does, A contest is a contest and the offer seems genuine enough.

I cannot see me winning, being where I am located, so good luck to you all.

Pete


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

I would be game for anything. I have kids so like the idea of involving kids but that might not work for everyone. I would shy away from any contests of actual skill since way to many here far better than me. Would be great if everyone had a fair shot at winning.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> I love games, contests, and having fun. This could be something members will enjoy. Not to be a party pooper, but it seems like it's something to just draw attention to your website. I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you are wrong. We do givaways all of the time to support the users of the forums we frequent. Should be a good time.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Phaedrus said:


> That sounds like a very generous opportunity. Personally, I am a fan of the, "Make the best thing with the crappiest tools" contest, but all look like fun to participate in. Is this going to be a winner take all kind of thing or would there be tiered winnings for 2nd/3rd/etc? I look forward to this--whatever it is!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


1 winner takes all, this will be the Superbowl of woodworking!


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Looking forward to this! I like the best trick or tip, that could be a fun one open to all no matter of ability. 

It's one thing to buy ad space, it's another to engage the users with a fun opportunity to win a significant prize! I for one hope this draws a lot of attention to your site.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck Shane, great to see some vendor activity here and I believe the initiative will add lots of value to WWT.

Something that gives everyone a fair chance, could be wood educational, or just fun.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

WillemJM said:


> Something that gives everyone a fair chance, could be wood educational, or just fun.


+1 on this. We all have different skill levels and types of tools so there's the biggest issue. 
Maybe levels 3 of experience...
Master (10 years or more and in the business)
Professional ( 5 -10 years and in business, commission work or selling pieces)
Novice (less than 5 years)

How about these categories:
games
jigs
lamps
stools
tables
chests
OPEN CLASS

OR:
fits in a shoe box
fits in a 36" square cube
larger than 36" cube

OR a one tool only project:
tablesaw
bandsaw
router
scrollsaw
drill press

:blink::huh::shifty::sad:


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds like fun. How bout a "Make Something I never thought I Could"?


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

You could do a quiz in ten, or fewer parts, and get the member with the highest hit.

Start with a pic of an exotic piece of wood, guess the species.
Then a pic of a saw blade, guess the tooth configuration, rake angle, top clearance angle, or perhaps simply what the best application is.
Post an old hand plane, guess make and year of manufacture, etc.

Something to draw traffic.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I like the "fits in a box" idea. Like to make something that fits in a 10"x10" box. Everyone could participate in that and I bet we would get a lot of neat entries.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I too like the idea of "fits in a box".


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm definitely up for a contest!



WillemJM said:


> You could do a quiz in ten, or fewer parts, and get the member with the highest hit.
> 
> Start with a pic of an exotic piece of wood, guess the species.
> Then a pic of a saw blade, guess the tooth configuration, rake angle, top clearance angle, or perhaps simply what the best application is.
> ...


Personally, I would stay clear of quizzes. Any contest that can be won simply by a little Google research shifts the burden of a woodworking contest to a measly IT based exercise.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I'm definitely up for a contest!
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I would stay clear of quizzes. Any contest that can be won simply by a little Google research shifts the burden of a woodworking contest to a measly IT based exercise.


The internet sure has change our lives. This one by Firemedic pulled in a lot of traffic though. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/wood-id-challange-40707/


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

+1 for "fits in a box". Should be easy for people to think of something which they can build with their skills and tools.

Like an earlier reply, I do not have children. I mostly work alone.

I understand only 1 winner for your large prize, but how about having more people get something. How about having a swap of the things people make.

When they submit the picture of their items, they can volunteer to have this swapped with another unknown participant and whatever the person made.

Shane may not have seen the two mallet swaps which just concluded in the Woodturning forum. These threads have had a large following. The participants all enjoyed making something, and receiving something.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Some people may make something they don't want to swap. I think it changes the purpose to additionally need to give your project away.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

"Fits in a box" will work great, but will give advantage to the best skills. Could generate some really interesting projects, especially if the lathe turning folks get involved.

How about a standard men's shoebox 14" x 10" x 5" ?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> We all have different skill levels and types of tools so there's the biggest issue.


+1 I use mostly hand tools because of finances (and I also like using them) and it would be very difficult to compete against projects made with a lathe, scroll saw, etc. for the sheer impact many of them have.

I'm also not sure that having members vote on each others projects is a good idea. Lots of potential for hurt feelings/conflicts. It would be better for someone or a committee from Baileigh to make a choice if that's the way you decide to proceed.

With only one prize, the differing skill levels and tool availability, the only way to be fair to all members is some sort of random contest.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like a fun contest. I like the idea of fits in a box, but really like the idea of nicest thing you can make with crappy tools. Problem with that is, what may be your junk tool, could be the nicest thing I have. Vase being my DeWalt scroll saw, nicest one I have ever owned, yet to someone with an EX-30, its nothing special at all.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I know several people like the idea of making something with limited tools/crappy tools, etc... I think that is one that should be avoided. With a prize as valuable as this it really needs to be something that's not so easily, uh... cheated.

I'm liking the 'fits in box' idea more and more.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> The internet sure has change our lives. This one by Firemedic pulled in a lot of traffic though. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/wood-id-challange-40707/


True. But look how many were likely wild guesses.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I'm liking the 'fits in box' idea more and more.


:thumbsup::icon_smile::smile:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I am getting interested in the "fits in a box" as well...but a medium or large USPS Flat Rate box would make more sense.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

Fits in a box sounds like fun. Could give me a chance to play around with the little bit of scraps I've got floating around my workshop.

I've also been intrigued by the contests where you're challenged to build something out of a single 2x4.

I do wonder if there should perhaps be different classes, as suggested by others, for the varying levels of woodworking experience.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

jimmomech8 said:


> Sounds like fun. How bout a "Make Something I never thought I Could"?


 
I like it


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

We have a standard project in our Workshop 2 class to design and build a project that knocks down to fit in a standard UPS suitcase box. We've also had challenges to make an interesting small coffee or end table out of the fewest pieces. Three is the smallest number I've gotten from a student. Happened only once though. On occasion we limit the number of final parts to 5 or 7 maximum. 

I personally like "Make a piece of practical and useful furniture from no more than 2 bd. ft. of your favorite hardwood." 

4D


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm much better at making the shoe box than making something that fits into one. :laughing:

I will have to see which task is decided on, but I'd like to play. I agree that anything that turns this from a woodworking contest into a who has the best search engine contest is a waste of time. I don't see how a winner takes all prize would be fair to those with lesser skills or shops without all the latest tools.

I'll reserve judgement until I see what the contest evolves to be.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

How about something made with the 3 most basic shop tools everyone has? Table saw, Miter saw, drill press. Make it out of the most basic wood, like 2x4s or 2x6s and it must fit into a specific size box and you must use as much of the material as possible. Like you are limited to two 2x4x8 boards and/or two 2x6x8 boards. Then its cost effective for everyone and levels the playing field.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

VIFmike said:


> How about something made with the 3 most basic shop tools everyone has? Table saw, Miter saw, drill press. Make it out of the most basic wood, like 2x4s or 2x6s and it must fit into a specific size box and you must use as much of the material as possible. Like you are limited to two 2x4x8 boards and/or two 2x6x8 boards. Then its cost effective for everyone and levels the playing field.


Believe it or not, I don't own a table saw, or a miter saw.
I do have a drill press though.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

VIFmike said:


> How about something made with the 3 most basic shop tools everyone has? Table saw, Miter saw, drill press. Make it out of the most basic wood, like 2x4s or 2x6s and it must fit into a specific size box and you must use as much of the material as possible. Like you are limited to two 2x4x8 boards and/or two 2x6x8 boards. Then its cost effective for everyone and levels the playing field.


I have a miter saw, but not a table saw or drill press. I do have a full compliment of hand saws, three hand planes, many chisels, bits and braces......... I view these as the most basic tools.:smile:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

To keep it fair/open to the most people I don't think it can be a build with only certain tools. One of the beauties of woodworking us there are many ways to do the same thing. 

Same with "built by me and child". Excludes all those without kids. 

Choice if woods should not play into final judging as there are many who can and can't afford exotics. 

To be most fair, it should be judged on idea, design and overall execution of project. Just my 2 cents in how to win $1600.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

The "involve your kids" thing would rule out those people who either have no kids, or those (like me) whose kids no longer live at home. I like the "crappy tools" idea as well, as my tools definately qualify me for that category.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds like fun and I'm definitely in! I vote "fits in a box" or made all from one tool. Only using one tool would also create kind of a "jigs" thread at the same time. It may be too diffucult to authenticate the processes taken though.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I could probably join the contest, but my entire prize winnings (if I won) would be taken up in shipping costs to Canada. :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Maybe not*



Kenbo said:


> I could probably join the contest, but my entire prize winnings (if I won) would be taken up in shipping costs to Canada. :laughing:


Meet me at the border. You'll just have to trust me..... :blink:

This is their shipping policy: http://wood.baileighindustrial.com/shipping


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds like fun. It's hard to say what the best criteria for the contest are best. I like the fits in an box or best idea angle. Also just want to say I think it's great that Shane is asking for member imput:thumbsup:


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like fun. Nice of a company to be participative with the community rather than just advertise. It shows creativity and a thoughtfulness to the venue. I will enjoy watching pictures of the entries as the come in even if I don't have the time to play the game.


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

I also like the "fits in a box" idea, simple and let a large group of people participate.


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

How about... "you only get 3 tools"... you pick the 3... power, hand, or a combination. Part of the judging criteria can be extra points for how rudimentary the tools are. Or our sponsor here could pick the 3 tools if they prefer.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is a machine that would be a popular "winners choice" for the contest.

http://youtu.be/id9eLXMuci8


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

LearnByDoing said:


> How about... "you only get 3 tools"... you pick the 3... power, hand, or a combination. Part of the judging criteria can be extra points for how rudimentary the tools are. Or our sponsor here could pick the 3 tools if they prefer.


I hate to be the bubble popper. You know, THAT guy  But I believe a reiteration of my previously-mentioned concern is in order.

With a prize package this high in value I think that such reliance on the honor system just isn't going to cut it. Sure, every possible rules configuration can be fudged. But it's way too easy to not adhere to a 3-tool limit yet post as though one was playing by the rules. This forum is open to anyone who wishes to join at any time. I see too much wiggle room to hope to enforce a 3-tool rule or anything of the sort.

I'm still in favor of the 'fits-in-a-box' style of contest. Something where the end result is what's judged, with the requirement that some progress photos be supplied to verify that the piece was a legitimate build (as opposed to being a piece some one purchased or acquired by some means other than producing himself from the ground up).

Creativity, talent, skill and appeal of the final product should all be factors considered. But the specific method and tools should be at the builders' discretion, as dictated by the tools available to him. Of course CNC would be a major no-no. 'Cause really, if you consider CNC true woodworking, well... You probably aren't a woodworker.


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I hate to be the bubble popper. You know, THAT guy  But I believe a reiteration of my previously-mentioned concern is in order.
> 
> With a prize package this high in value I think that such reliance on the honor system just isn't going to cut it. Sure, every possible rules configuration can be fudged. But it's way too easy to not adhere to a 3-tool limit yet post as though one was playing by the rules. This forum is open to anyone who wishes to join at any time. I see too much wiggle room to hope to enforce a 3-tool rule or anything of the sort.
> 
> ...


Sorry, just tossing out suggestions like the OP requested. You may be right. Although I think they could be the judge of authenticity. ie.. pictures demonstrating each step, limited to members registered at time of contest, etc... Not rocket science.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> +1 on this. We all have different skill levels and types of tools so there's the biggest issue. .....
> OR:
> fits in a shoe box





Shop Dad said:


> I like the "fits in a box" idea.





sawdustfactory said:


> I too like the idea of "fits in a box".





Dave Paine said:


> +1 for "fits in a box".
> Like an earlier reply, I do not have children. I mostly work alone.
> .





WillemJM said:


> "Fits in a box" will work great, but will give advantage to the best skills.
> How about a standard men's shoebox 14" x 10" x 5" ?





Chaincarver Steve said:


> I'm liking the 'fits in box' idea more and more.





Phaedrus said:


> I am getting interested in the "fits in a box" as well...but a medium or large USPS Flat Rate box would make more sense.





Sprung said:


> Fits in a box sounds like fun. Could give me a chance to play around with the little bit of scraps I've got floating around my workshop.





UKfan said:


> I also like the "fits in a box" idea, simple and let a large group of people participate.


We may have a consensus here! Quite a few people favor the "fits in a box" constraint. I originally proposed a shoe box, but they are all different sizes. So how about a medium size or large size flat rate box as was suggested:
https://store.usps.com/store/browse...t=6&productId=P_O_FRB1&categoryId=subcatMSS_B


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Shop Dad said:
> 
> 
> > I like the "fits in a box" idea.
> ...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Great!*



WillemJM said:


> woodnthings said:
> 
> 
> > You have my vote :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Now if can just agree on who will judges the entries... I like the staff from Baleigh Industrial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I imagine they'd want to judge their own contest. If not, I vote for this lighthearted fella:


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

How do I embed videos?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> How do I embed videos?



http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/posting-videos-43004/


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Hey, you left out Dusty! :blink:



sawdustfactory said:


> I too like the idea of "fits in a box".


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/posting-videos-43004/


 
Yes, can I embed them on this forum?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> Yes, can I embed them on this forum?


Yes, lots of thread have embedded video links where the video shows as a picture, others have the URL links. Hence the thread by Paul on how to do one way vs another.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Fixed it above*



sawdustfactory said:


> I too like the idea of "fits in a box".





Shop Dad said:


> Hey, you left out Dusty! :blink:



Sorry, :yes:


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

I can see the winner picking this machine


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Speaking up for the use of a CNC, I have one (a CNC Shark Pro) at home and one (A Shark HD 2.0) in the college Furniture Design shop I teach in. We also have every other useful machine one might expect to find in a furniture producing shop. My students also have access to a large Multicam CNC in the same building. There is nothing about creating a nice piece of furniture and using a CNC for some part of it (as opposed to using any other tool in the shop) that should disqualify the use of one. You'll have to disqualify every power tool if you start down that path as they all have brought potential capabilities or eased an otherwise difficult process to justify their addition to anyone's shop. I'm personally trying to elicit amazing and magically complete products from these CNCs, but find that without human creativity backed by a solid understanding of wood and it's properties, nothing (worth having) is created. Guess what? The same is true relative to every other tool in a shop. 

That said, I'd love to see a few entries show up that demonstrate how using a CNC enabled some detail that was otherwise impossible. You can bet that behind that project will still be a wise and experienced woodworker who applied his or her skill and creativity from conception to completion of the project. JMHO

4D


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> We may have a consensus here! Quite a few people favor the "fits in a box" constraint. I originally proposed a shoe box, but they are all different sizes. So how about a medium size or large size flat rate box as was suggested:
> https://store.usps.com/store/browse...t=6&productId=P_O_FRB1&categoryId=subcatMSS_B


Well... this is all interesting. I'd have fun with it though I doubt the sponsoring Co would have much interest in submissions from a hand tooler like me :icon_smile:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

*Really? You're argueing FOR CNC as real woodworking?*



4DThinker said:


> There is nothing about creating a nice piece of furniture and using a CNC for some part of it (as opposed to using any other tool in the shop) that should disqualify the use of one.


I get that you value your CNC equipment. And I don't discount it as a valid tool. But, seriously, how can you say that computer-based work is the same as woodworking? Should the user of an Epilog laser engraver also be considered to be "doing woodworking" when they upload an image then press print? After all, the machine works with wood (and other medium).

If, for example, you use the CNC to carve a panel on whatever project you create, how does that fairly stand up to projects without that crutch? It skews the impression of the piece by means that APPEARS to be woodworking. But that appearance is a false representation, a not-so-real McCoy. Just because you work WITH wood doesn't make you a woodWORKER any more than hanging a poster on a wall makes you a mural painter. Nor does receiving a FAX make you a printing press operator. Nor carrying in the groceries a delivery man.

It's not necessarily the tool that I object to. It's the method. And that method is much more akin to a computer graphic designer than a woodworking craftsman. When a robot is doing the actual woodworking FOR YOU YOU are not the one working the wood.

It should be a woodworking skills/talent-based competition, not a techie pissing contest.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

:smile:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I get that you value your CNC equipment. And I don't discount it as a valid tool. But, seriously, how can you say that computer-based work is the same as woodworking? Should the user of an Epilog laser engraver also be considered to be "doing woodworking" when they upload an image then press print? After all, the machine works with wood (and other medium).
> 
> If, for example, you use the CNC to carve a panel on whatever project you create, how does that fairly stand up to projects without that crutch? It skews the impression of the piece by means that APPEARS to be woodworking. But that appearance is a false representation, a not-so-real McCoy. Just because you work WITH wood doesn't make you a woodWORKER any more than hanging a poster on a wall makes you a mural painter. Nor does receiving a FAX make you a printing press operator. Nor carrying in the groceries a delivery man.
> 
> ...


The only thing CNC means to me is time saving. Hand carving if done well still beats CNC by a long shot. Basic inlay, the lines may not be as perfect as CNC, but it will be close. Advanced graphics, it is laser today and there are several folks with a $5,000 laser looking for work if one needs the fancy stuff.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Before this starts going south, I think it's time for the sponsor to chime in here and decide how they are going to run their giveaway. 

Is it going to include all members of this forum or only those with specific tools available to them? Are specific tools going to be banned? 

If it is going to be a best project contest, how are you going to judge projects from someone with 30 years experience vs someone just starting out? 

How are you going to judge a project primarily made with hand tools vs one made with a table saw, router table, band saw, CNC, etc? 

It seems that if this is going to be a best project type contest it will eliminate many members from the start as we all don't have the same skill set, tools or resources available.

However the sponsor wants to run this contest is fine with me, it's their money. But in reality if they truly want this contest to be open to all members of this forum and for all members to have a equal chance of winning, a random drawing is the only way to go.

Why not have members who want to enter make a project (parameters to be determined), be required to document/post pictures for all to see and comment on. Then choose a random winner from all participants.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

trc65 said:


> Before this starts going south, I think it's time for the sponsor to chime in here and decide how they are going to run their giveaway.
> 
> Is it going to include all members of this forum or only those with specific tools available to them? Are specific tools going to be banned?
> 
> ...


I agree, the sponsor should dictate the rules, but just saying that competition brings out the the best in some folks.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

My rant is over, by the way. I'll be happy with whatever rules and guidelines the sponsor decides upon. I just wanted to raise the issues I did to be sure they were at least considered ahead of time. I suspect they may have come up at some point anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh boy, here we go!!!!!!!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

WillemJM said:


> I agree, the sponsor should dictate the rules, but just saying that competition brings out the the best in some folks.


You are 100% correct:thumbsup:.

Unfortunately, when prizes and money become involved, it can also bring out the worst in others.:thumbdown:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, all I can say, is this. Depending on what the final decision is on the contest, and given my available working time (I do have several projects on the go) I think this contest is a good idea and I hope to participate.
My participation also will depend on the rules of qualification.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a wonderfull idea... fit that planer jointer in a box and just ship it to me. why ? because I asked first, But I do ponder the serated edges in the bed at blades on tool?


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is what we are thinking....

We would like the contest to be fair for all who want to enter. From the guys with hand tools to the CNC router table operators. So, a contest that focuses on pure "lets see your skill" might not be the best for all involved.

Chime in and let me know what you guys thing about "teach us all a woodworking skill" contest.

whether it is a crafty way to remove a splinter from your finger, a way to make your own dust collection system, the best way to stain cabinets, sound proofing your shop in the basement, pimping out your safety glasses, or proper and safest way to use a lathe. Videos, pictures and a well written entry.

This way the entire forum benefits from the contest. We all watch and learn, contest runs for 30 days, the forum votes on the winner so it is not rigged or unfair, the winner walks away with $1,600 worth of machinery and bragging rights a mile high.


....how does that sound? :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> Chime in and let me know what you guys thing about "teach us all a woodworking skill" contest.
> 
> whether it is a crafty way to remove a splinter from your finger, a way to make your own dust collection system, the best way to stain cabinets, sound proofing your shop in the basement, pimping out your safety glasses, or proper and safest way to use a lathe. Videos, pictures and a well written entry.


Since you asked for opinions, a skill is an ability to perform some task which may be learned or taught.

The examples you provide are a mix of skills and jigs/ fixtures.

Which do you want?


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Since you asked for opinions, a skill is an ability to perform some task which may be learned or taught.
> 
> The examples you provide are a mix of skills and jigs/ fixtures.
> 
> Which do you want?


 
Good point


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

VIFmike said:


> How about something made with the 3 most basic shop tools everyone has? Table saw, Miter saw, drill press. Make it out of the most basic wood, like 2x4s or 2x6s and it must fit into a specific size box and you must use as much of the material as possible. Like you are limited to two 2x4x8 boards and/or two 2x6x8 boards. Then its cost effective for everyone and levels the playing field.


 
I like this as well:

How about something made with the 3 most basic shop tools


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Sprung said:


> Fits in a box sounds like fun. Could give me a chance to play around with the little bit of scraps I've got floating around my workshop.
> 
> I've also been intrigued by the contests where you're challenged to build something out of a single 2x4.
> 
> I do wonder if there should perhaps be different classes, as suggested by others, for the varying levels of woodworking experience.


Build something out of a single 2x4?

Hmmmm...........this is great, but would the CNC guys have a better shot than a guy in his basement? It is a good idea though.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

GoIrish said:


> Sounds like fun. Nice of a company to be participative with the community rather than just advertise. It shows creativity and a thoughtfulness to the venue. I will enjoy watching pictures of the entries as the come in even if I don't have the time to play the game.


 
Thanks for the kind words. :thumbsup:

We have fun with it. It's always great when we announce the winner, we stretch it out over a day and everyone is tuned in on pins and needles, its great.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well that leaves me out. I don't have room for that British style planer/joiner. :sad:

How about a nice new shop building as a prize? :laughing:

I still may enter, just for the fun of doing it. There is no way I could accept anything huge if I won.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> Well that leaves me out. I don't have room for that British style planer/joiner. :sad:
> 
> How about a nice new shop building as a prize? :laughing:
> 
> I still may enter, just for the fun of doing it. There is no way I could accept anything huge if I won.


The prize is $1,600 to be spent on anything on our website.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> I like this as well:
> 
> How about something made with the 3 most basic shop tools



For me, the three most basic shop tools are a hand saw, a jack plane and a chisel:smile:

Who knew that giving away a great prize could be such a pain in the butt:laughing:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> Build something out of a single 2x4?
> 
> Hmmmm...........this is great, but would the CNC guys have a better shot than a guy in his basement? It is a good idea though.


If it's going to be a 2x4 build I concede:laughing:...... Have you seen this thread by Chaincarver Steve?:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is why a "fits in box' is good*



firemedic said:


> Well... this is all interesting. I'd have fun with it though I doubt the sponsoring Co would have much interest in submissions from a hand tooler like me :icon_smile:


If it fits, it qualifies, no matter what process you used to make it. HOWEVER, I would not allow CNC or other computer generated solutions, as they are beyond the average woodworkers budget, require no"skill" except to program it, and lastly just don't seem like "woodworking" to me, rather more like "woodmachining". Granted this is a tough idea to execute and may not please everyone, but at some point it's like the Pine Wood Derby.... follow the "rules" or don't enter. Cheaters will be disqualified of course. :yes:


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> If it fits, it qualifies, no matter what process you used to make it. HOWEVER, I would not allow CNC or other computer generated solutions, as they are beyond the average woodworkers budget, require no"skill" except to program it, and lastly just don't seem like "woodworking" to me, rather more like "woodmachining". Granted this is a tough idea to execute and may not please everyone, but at some point it's like the Pine Wood Derby.... follow the "rules" or don't enter. Cheaters will be disqualified of course. :yes:


this is true and a good point.....'like the pinewood derby"

man I think no matter what we decide, it's going to alienate someone


----------



## snookfish (Jan 10, 2011)

Just my 2 cents, so here it goes. Why not have a competition based on building a box. Anyone can build a box with any number of tools and styles. Put some kind of dimension limit such as a box built out of 4 board feet of lumber, or less than 2 cubic feet in overall size. That way no matter what tools are in your shop everyone has a real chance and it keeps the cost down for those on a budget. The turners might not build a lot of square boxes, but nothing wrong with a round box. I don't think that there is any given project that levels the experience issue, nor the cnc issue. Unless you go with the ugliest box contest. That might at least make it funny.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

If the forum members are voting I think "fits in a box" is your best bet and there is no need to leave anyone out. We may be amazed by what a CNC can do but will forum members vote for that over other traditional woodworking/turning? I doubt it.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> If it fits, it qualifies, no matter what process you used to make it. HOWEVER, I would not allow CNC or other computer generated solutions, as they are beyond the average woodworkers budget, require no"skill" except to program it, and lastly just don't seem like "woodworking" to me, rather more like "woodmachining". Granted this is a tough idea to execute and may not please everyone, but at some point it's like the Pine Wood Derby.... follow the "rules" or don't enter. Cheaters will be disqualified of course. :yes:


Hey, maybe we should just do a pinewood derby....

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't envy the contest sponsors for having to decide what the contest should involve. As already pointed out the range of skill levels and experience held by members of this forum is so wide there will always be some percentage left out no matter what the challenge.

Then again, that's the way it is with life in general. When my students compete in furniture design competitions they are at least (usually) competing with other students at the same education level in similar woodworking or design programs. We don't let professionals or teachers compete against relatively beginning level students. Once they are out of school though it is a free-for-all, with everyone at every level competing for a share of the market. 

Perhaps what the competition needs is categories. One project definition, but then maybe separate awards to the best "least expensive", "fewest parts", "best yield from a fixed amount of material", etc. results. Keep the total awarded at $1600, but break it into 3 or 4 separate awards. 

Just a thought.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Cudos to Baleigh for their generosity and willingness to do it at all. Yes, I think there is some truth in Cabinetman's original post. Companies do not give away $1600 worth of product unless they believe it will ultimately benefit them. But, that does not overshadow the willingness to DO the giveaway. It is one form of advertising, and about the only one in which the target market actually derives some real benefit. So, more power to 'em, I say.

As far as the actual contest goes, when the rules are set, if you don't like them or can't do the project, so what? You haven't lost anything. Personally, I probably won't participate due to lack of time for such a venture. 

Regarding the idea of a category such as something I never thought I could make, I've not yet come across that item. Just a matter of figuring out HOW.

A question for Shane: machinery such as that jointer/planer...are they single phase or 3 phase? I peeked at your website briefly and you have what looks like a lot of heavy machinery. I am wondering about the power.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> this is true and a good point.....'like the pinewood derby"
> 
> man I think no matter what we decide, it's going to alienate someone


+1 Unfortunately, it's the reality of any winner take all contest. One person will be ecstatic, most will be happy to have competed and created a worthy project and others will be unhappy for any number of reasons.

At this point in time I would respectfully suggest that you take the options that you think are viable, number them from 1-......, put the numbers in a hat, pull a number and that is the contest. You will not make everyone happy, but so what, it is your contest - you get to make the rules. As you said, you will never make everyone happy. Besides, if you randomly choose a contest in this manner, you haven't chosen to include/exclude anyone, it is simply a matter of chance.

No member of this forum joined with the idea or expectation that there would ever be a chance to win something. The majority joined because they love woodworking (in what ever form it takes for them) and wanted to share that portion of their lives with others of a like mind.

Regardless of how this all plays out, no one here will have lost anything ~ you can't lose what was never yours to begin with, one person will have won a very generous prize and all of us will benefit from having another member to interact with.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey guys I just found this thread. Please don't leave me out. I want to join the contest. How do I do that????????


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

snookfish said:


> Just my 2 cents, so here it goes. Why not have a competition based on building a box. Anyone can build a box with any number of tools and styles. Put some kind of dimension limit such as a box built out of 4 board feet of lumber, or less than 2 cubic feet in overall size. That way no matter what tools are in your shop everyone has a real chance and it keeps the cost down for those on a budget. The turners might not build a lot of square boxes, but nothing wrong with a round box. I don't think that there is any given project that levels the experience issue, nor the cnc issue. Unless you go with the ugliest box contest. That might at least make it funny.


a funny contest would be fun as well. Hmmm......got the wheels turning again.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> If the forum members are voting I think "fits in a box" is your best bet and there is no need to leave anyone out. We may be amazed by what a CNC can do but will forum members vote for that over other traditional woodworking/turning? I doubt it.


 
True


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

OK, me and Aaron are leaning towards the "fits in a box" contest now. Seems that is the most popular for this forum.


OK.......so how big of a box?


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

I vote best product built with crappy tools! cause all my current tools are crappy!!! lol


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> OK, me and Aaron are leaning towards the "fits in a box" contest now. Seems that is the most popular for this forum.
> 
> OK.......so how big of a box?


USPS Flat Rate, medium or large. 

I liked the idea of having tutorials teaching, bit that is pretty difficult to judge and has a way of happening around here all the time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> OK, me and Aaron are leaning towards the "fits in a box" contest now. Seems that is the most popular for this forum.
> 
> 
> OK.......so how big of a box?


It was suggested to use a USPS Priority Mail Medium Flat Rate Box, on the likely assumption the person needed to send the project to you for judging.

Medium Flat Rate box has two sizes. You can decide to allow either or specify one.

13 5/8in x 11 7/8in x 3 3/8in or
11in x 8 1/2in x 5 1/2in


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Baileigh Inc said:


> OK, me and Aaron are leaning towards the "fits in a box" contest now. Seems that is the most popular for this forum.
> 
> 
> OK.......so how big of a box?


UPS has a standard small (airplane carry-on size) suitcase box that is a bit stronger than their typical boxes and includes a handle. Info sheet here:
http://www.theupsstore.com/products-services/packaging-shipping/Documents/Luggage-Box-Info.pdf

This box is small enough that long coffee table parts usually have to break down to fit, but end table parts will fit in whole. Using this box suggests anyone could carry their project with them on an airplane, and UPS could ship any project as well.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*either or, would be cool*

That way a slight variation could be accomodated and still qualify. I am assuming also the projects would be shipped in for judging, since that would be the most practical and fair way.
Photos just wouldn't work, in my opinion.
Our costs would be the costs of the materials, shipping to and shipping back. It's a risk of course, but that's like buying a raffle ticket in a way. Pony up and take your chances. 

The winning project could be auctioned/raffeled off to profit a charity or scholarship for a deserving wannabe woodworker. ?
Losing projects would be returned. Honorable mentions could be photographed for a magazine article or You Tube Video.

The contest would probably generate some good will and advertising attention, which I assume is the reason behind the whole idea?

Another thought, a photo of the woodworker standing or holding the project should accompany the project in a digital format, email or other... which would be a nice touch.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I know you said only one prize, but you could have some runner up prizes of shirts or hats with your logo. That shouldn't kill your promotional budget and would allow you to award funny, exceptionally ugly, etc projects as well as the grand prize while putting your name out there in more places. The kind of vendor swag you'd give away for free at a show or something. If you wanted it nicer or more specific I suppose you could put your name on a speed square or carpenter's pencils.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Baileigh Inc said:


> I can see the winner picking this machine
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=id9eLXMuci8


Wow, now that IS one nice machine, and boy, would I love to be able to joint 11"+ boards. I am also curious about the power requirements.

I Love the fact that Baleigh is trying to be an "active advertiser" on this forum. I think that is smart on their part, and I for one really appreciate the fact that they are trying to do this as diplomatic as possible.

Since it seems like the general consensus is for everyone to make something that fits in a box. I think that someone even mentioned to just make a box, whether round or rectangular/square, as the competition, to try to level the playing field. Going along with what Woodnthings said, I have a friendly suggestion, and that we make these boxes for a charity, that could probably use the boxes for a good cause. There are alot of different ways to make a box, and make it unique. I think these boxes would even fit in a shoebox. I think it would also mean something, at least to me, that I am making this for someone that may really appreciate it, in a time of need.

Just my 2 cents, and thank you Baleigh again for giving all of us a chance to win some of your fine machinery.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL... I might be able to win the crappiest looking box contest. :laughing: Let's see, four sides all a different length, chiped plywood base and warped MDF top.... All finished in neon pink latex! I like it! 

I tend to agree that no matter what the contest ends up being, someone is going to feel badly thinking that they somehow had be cheated. My only advise to that is for them to do their best with what ever they have on hand and let everything else take care of itself.

It seems that the older I get the less likely I am to cater to people's hurt feelings. MAN UP Damn it!


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Gilgaron said:


> I know you said only one prize, but you could have some runner up prizes of shirts or hats with your logo. That shouldn't kill your promotional budget and would allow you to award funny, exceptionally ugly, etc projects as well as the grand prize while putting your name out there in more places. The kind of vendor swag you'd give away for free at a show or something. If you wanted it nicer or more specific I suppose you could put your name on a speed square or carpenter's pencils.


 
Perfect idea


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Baileigh Inc said:


> this is true and a good point.....'like the pinewood derby"
> 
> man I think no matter what we decide, it's going to alienate someone


Did someone say Pinewood Derby?


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

What size box would be fair to everyone?


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> What size box would be fair to everyone?


A shoe box is good for me but anything really


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Some have suggested that we will need to send to you for judging but we haven't seen you comment yet. I don't know that you want to deal with the logistics of a bunch of projects and I don't know that everyone wants to give theirs away but if you want them sent in a common mailing box should be selected. Otherwise it could be any size.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

How about instead of a box that might determine shape have a cubic foot restriction. 1' x 1' x 1' is 1 cubic foot. But so is 2' x 6" x 1' So that makes it so you could have a long skinny project as well as a very compact project and both would qualify.

Just to make it more complicated of course :w00t:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hmmmm*



Baileigh Inc said:


> What size box would be fair to everyone?


 10ft by 10ft x 20 ft shipping container?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Amen to this*



Shop Dad said:


> Some have suggested that we will need to send to you for judging but we haven't seen you comment yet. I don't know that you want to deal with the logistics of a bunch of projects and I don't know that everyone wants to give theirs away but if you want them sent in a common mailing box should be selected. Otherwise it could be any size.


The sponsor should start setting the guidelines pretty soon and let us get on with the contest. Everyone will have a different opinion as to size, weight, process so it has to be settled out soon or frustration will/is setting in... just sayin' 

A whole pile of projects would also be a considerable task to manage especially without causing damage to the projects. I was originally opposed to submission by photograph, but I am reconsidering that. The final 10, maybe 3 or 5 could be selected by reviewing several really good photographs of each, then they could be submitted in a suitable container.

This ain't as easy as it seems.... just sayin' :no:


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> "me and my kids built this" contest


That should be "My kids and I built this."
In my case it'd be grand kids.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> What size box would be fair to everyone?


Fair?


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Cliff said:


> Fair?


Suitable :yes:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*all levels of experience*

It would be nice if it were a level playing field for beginners as well as more experienced WWs.

How 'bout something like "The best Honey-do" "the most useful homemade wooden item".

Many of these WW contests need to be broken up into catagories to make it fair

Bret


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> Suitable :yes:


Several post have mentioned a USPS Medium Flat Rate Priority Box. We are presuming the projects need to be mailed in for your review.

If the item has to be mailed, it is best to consider the cost of shipping.

Cost to mail for the participant is around $11-12. No issues with weight, up to 70 lbs. Hard to imagine someone's project weighing this much.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Shane mentioned early on that the contest would be judged by the forum, so need to mail anything anywhere.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I missed that one*



Baileigh Inc said:


> What size box would be fair to everyone?


This post must be just for sizing then.... :blink:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> This post must be just for sizing then.... :blink:


I think the box was just a contest parameter. If we were to do a fits in flat rate box contest, we could also do a project exchange amongst ourselves after judging. This would help ensure that the participant made a unique project for the contest and would undoubted yield some pretty great exchange items. 

Yes, it would put the burden on the participant to document well, but that is one of the elements of an online community such as ours. That said, the sponsor would presumably get the winning project...in exchange for $1600 in tools.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Shane mentioned early on that the contest would be judged by the forum, so need to mail anything anywhere.


 
Yes, no need to mail anything. The forum will be voting on the winner in a poll.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

8 more days!


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> 10ft by 10ft x 20 ft shipping container?


That's funny


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> 8 more days!



Till what? Are we going to have to wait that long for contest parameters to be finalized?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*March 23 + 8 days = April 1st*



trc65 said:


> Till what? Are we going to have to wait that long for contest parameters to be finalized?


That would be April Fool's Day. :blink: just sayin'


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> That would be April Fool's Day. :blink: just sayin'


 
:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

How does this sound?

Contest will run for 1 month. Impress us and the forum by building something interesting out of wood that will fit in a (...size....) box. Have not decided how big yet. 

It will all be announced April 1st with rules and such.

Entries must be well documented with words, pictures or videos to show the rest of us how your entry was built. Any entry that is not documented will not be entered into the finals for voting. 

Help me out here, is there any other rules or guidelines we should add?


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

April 1st is april fools day... I can not wait


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Git-R-Did!!!


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

We have to wait till this contest is over 

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/47296#first-new

We don't like to run 2 contests at once as it get too hard to manage them


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

trc65 said:


> Till what?


Until it's revealed - in traditional April Fools fashion - that they aren't so much
a sponsor as they are the perpetrators of a hostile takeover. They're going to melt down the forum and sell it for scrap.*




* But not until after I win the grand prize :thumbsup:


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Until it's revealed - in traditional April Fools fashion - that they aren't so much
> a sponsor as they are the perpetrators of a hostile takeover. They're going to melt down the forum and sell it for scrap.*
> 
> 
> ...


give us a hint, what are you going to build?


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Lola Ranch said:


> It would be nice if it were a level playing field for beginners as well as more experienced WWs.


That's not really possible. That seems analogous to trying to prepare a school exam that works for seventh graders and graduating seniors.
I'm open to the concept, but I think it's unavoidable that experience is always going to give those that have it an advantage, no matter what the challenge is. It is one of (if tnot the chiefest of) reasons that experienced people are paid more than entry level people in every field of work.

Experienced people also tend to invest in better tools and equipment which facilitates their ability to apply their greater personal skills and experience to a greater degree. 


I think it's apples and oranges.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Baileigh Inc said:


> give us a hint, what are you going to build?


Have we determined the size of the box yet?:huh:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Baileigh Inc said:


> give us a hint, what are you going to build?


Actually, I have a really cool box with a nice little twist in mind. I'll alter it to whatever dimensions are required. I doubt I'll win - there's a lot of incredible talent here - but I can promise it'll be cool.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

How does an 18" x 18" x 18" box sound?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Cliff said:


> That's not really possible. That seems analogous to trying to prepare a school exam that works for seventh graders and graduating seniors.
> I'm open to the concept, but I think it's unavoidable that experience is always going to give those that have it an advantage, no matter what the challenge is. It is one of (if tnot the chiefest of) reasons that experienced people are paid more than entry level people in every field of work.
> 
> Experienced people also tend to invest in better tools and equipment which facilitates their ability to apply their greater personal skills and experience to a greater degree.
> ...


Most people that do this for a living, don't have time to participate in forum contests, so that kind of evens things out some


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*sounds good...*

But it would matter what speaker you have inside ..... :blink:
Amazon.com: Polk Audio PSW505 12-Inch Powered Subwoofer (Single, Black): Electronics




Baileigh Inc said:


> How does an 18" x 18" x 18" box sound?


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Im in for the contest, 

I do have a few questions about the rules tho. the "theme" is it must fit in an 18 x 18 x 18 box, well documented with text / pictures and or video correct?

what are the rest of the rules?

1. time line - how long till the dead line?
2. copywrights - is this an original design contest or are we allowed to do reproductions?
3. materials - Are there any material restrictions, wood / metal / cloth etc?
4. tools / techniques - are there any tools or techniques that are a no go for launch? 
5. purchasable parts - are we allowed to purchase parts for our project outside the norm of hinges / knobs / locks / pulls etc.? 
6. finished product - do we send you -Baileigh- the finished product with all documentation or just documentation? do we get our project returned?


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Wema826 said:


> Im in for the contest,
> 
> I do have a few questions about the rules tho. the "theme" is it must fit in an 18 x 18 x 18 box, well documented with text / pictures and or video correct?
> 
> ...


30 day contest
reproductions are fine
any material as long as it demonstrates woodworking
any tools can be used
yes you can purchase parts
no need to send them in, all entries will be online, the forum will vote for the winner


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Baileigh Inc said:


> How does an 18" x 18" x 18" box sound?


So where can I get an 18x18x18 box?


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

4DThinker said:


> So where can I get an 18x18x18 box?


 
I know...I know.

No need to get a box, but just demonstrate that it would fit.


----------



## TCWood (Aug 27, 2010)

best screenname starting with "TC" ?? Yes?


----------



## TCWood (Aug 27, 2010)

awww.. nevermind. I see there is already a theme.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

TCWood said:


> best screenname starting with "TC" ?? Yes?


Great idea! For the life of me, though, I can't think of any one who would qualify :huh:

Oh well, scrap that idea. Perhaps the best username starting with "Chain carver" (space optional)? Now THAT'S a contest I can support! :thumbsup:


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

So, do you guys all like the idea so far?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Baileigh Inc said:


> So, do you guys all like the idea so far?


I do.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Baileigh Inc said:


> So, do you guys all like the idea so far?


I can't speak for all the guys, or any of the gals, but the idea to me is indeed likable. Not sure I'll personally have time to enter, but it'll be lovely to see what people come up with. This forum may need a dedicated thread just for contest entries. 

Brings up a curious thought though... Will early entries give others a chance to "out-do" them if enough time remains in the contest period? Perhaps all entries should be posted within one 24-hour period at the end of the contest window.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

4DThinker said:


> I can't speak for all the guys, or any of the gals, but the idea to me is indeed likable. Not sure I'll personally have time to enter, but it'll be lovely to see what people come up with. This forum may need a dedicated thread just for contest entries.
> 
> Brings up a curious thought though... Will early entries give others a chance to "out-do" them if enough time remains in the contest period? Perhaps all entries should be posted within one 24-hour period at the end of the contest window.


Outdoing the entries ahead of you is all part of the fun. Baileigh contests are like a game of chess. :yes:


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> Outdoing the entries ahead of you is all part of the fun. Baileigh contests are like a game of chess. :yes:


Ah, but I'm better at chess than woodworking...


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Baileigh Inc said:


> So, do you guys all like the idea so far?


Yup, sounds good!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Baileigh Inc (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Baileigh Inc said:


> So, do you guys all like the idea so far?


Contests are fun, they get people to try.


----------

